# Clomid or Injections?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. I am about to start IUI in Jan after 6 mnths on Clomid which i ovulated well on but no preg as hubbie has low count. 
Just wondered why some people have injections? Is that for people who dont ovulate on Clomid or is it another reason?
Any advice?
Thanks Stacy.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya Stacy, welcome to the IUI thread.

I was on snuffing (down regging) and injections, I had done6 months clomid and it worked well for me, then I was transferred to another hospital (NHS) as the one I was at doesnt do IUI and they just automatically put you on injections, I think it is just to give you the best chance and make sure you get 2 follies at each cycle.  I am sure there are other reasons why poeple are using them.  

Come and join us on the IUI thread there are lots of poeple there who can help with any questions you have and lots of support.


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

The nurse put me on clomid after she asked any medical questions, i don't take medications for anything and have packed in smoking...so clomid was first though i made 2 follies i had terrible moods on clomid and bled for an extra 5 days (10 days in all) so they decided i dodn't agree to it and put me on gonal f the next time round but i only made one follie on that stuff...and they said they would have increased the dose next time round but i chose after 2 failed iui's that was it for me onto ivf where they can actually see what they are dealing with.
It all depends on the individual, i have led a pretty clean life i don't drink, take drugs of any sort and gave up smoking, i am of a slim build and about 9 stone, so they do a bit of guess work in the beginning and asked me how about 100mg of clomid? i said if anyone should know it is them as they deal with the patients, not the case.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Stacy

Clomid is a cheaper drug than any other form of OI which is why most hospitals use it as a drug of first choice. However the side effects of clomid can be pretty horrid! Tamoxifen is used for those who suffer really badly with s/e's from clomid but is much more expensive & the follie production isn't much better!

As for the injections more people will respond better to a measured dose of pure FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) as it works directly on the ovaries in a totally different way to clomid or tamoxifen - also means you don't get the sweats, mood swings etc as clomid induces a mini menopause to get your body to increase FSH production. The good think about the jabs is that you can adjust the dose to suit the response so you aren't over stimulated & produce too many follicles

I had NHS treatment initially & was on the waiting list for IUI however clomid messed my system up so much we decided to go straight to IUI & pay for it ourselves( at my age time is of the essence & the NHS waiting list was 18 months!). My cons used letrazole which is a drug similar to tamoxifen & has been used successfully in the USA, plus Puregon as FSH by injection. I had some headaches with letrazole but nothing like the symptoms on clomid. Each fert clinic has their own protocol unfortunately but clomid is commonly used initially as it can & does work for a lot of ladies


----------



## JR68 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to but in but I wondered if anyone could tell me the success rates with natural, clomid & injectable cycles?  Also what is the approx cost of each?

Thanks

JR68


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Stacey

I have had three attempts with diui,first natural,which just gave everyone an idea of my cycle.The other two were with clomid,i had no side effects what so ever on these and had one good follie each time and good lining.unfortunately no bfp.
The cost of the clomid was just like a normal prescription but the diui cost was around £750.00 but it is more for us because we are using a donor.I think it is about £200.00  cheaper without a donor.

I am now about to start on a new cycle,hopefully next wednesday,with Menopur,an hcg injection and cyclogest pessaries. Ihave just been to collect these today and the cost of the menopur was £168.00 for 12 vials and £48.00 for the hcg injection and the pessaries.I have to admit i will have to have more blood tests,scans this time.starting day 8 of the injections,instead of day 12 with the clomid but they have shown us how to inject and the procedures and it is easy
My friend has been on injections and she was fine so i hope same goes for me.

I just wanted to go up a step because of my age and the odds are going down,although everything is fine,

Hope this helps
anitax


----------

